
CloudFlare issues wildcard SSL certs for domains without owners consent - tachion
https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!topic/certificate-transparency/1tAcVS17wMM
======
BetaCygni
Just a simple misunderstanding/communication problem. The "DNS-only" option
seems to be reached by clicking "Pause website", that will "temporarily
disable CloudFlare". Seems quite reasonable to still have the certificate
available, so it can be used right away when you unpause.

------
hobarrera
Just checked this for my domain. Looks like CloudFlare requested about 3-4
dozen certificates for my domain. It does worry my that this many certs are
going around, but given that they already manage my DNS, I've already given
them enough power anyway.

